# DOVE HUNTING SETUPS



## Brady (Jan 21, 2006)

What are some good dove hunting setups what kind of decoys can you call them in????????


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I dont do it much but when i do i set up one robo dove, 6 plastic doves. I put them were i see them eating the day before.


----------

